# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  još jedna čekalica - kika_zd

## kika_zd

Već dugo čitam vaše priče i htjela bi zahvaliti svima koji su podijelili svoja iskustva jer su mi puno pomogla.  :Smile:  
MM (31 g) i ja (32 g) smo prošli obradu i jučer dobili potvrdu od svog centra da smo podobni za posvajanje.  :Very Happy: 
Moram pohvaliti naš tim u centru jer su bili iznimno ljubazni, brzo i korektno su odradili našu obradu.
Sad ćemo malo doraditi molbu i poslati u centre. Ako imate kakav savjet bilo bi mi drago da napišete.
Mi smo mislili napisati da želimo dijete do 4 godine, ostalo nije bitno osim da nema neke psihičke bolesti.
Bilo bi nam drago i kad bi posvojili braću ili sestre, odnosno brata i sestru.
Toliko za sad, veliki pozdrav svima i sve najbolje u novoj godini!  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretno!

----------


## ArI MaLi

dobrodošla kika i sretno!!

----------


## Mariela

Sretno.

----------


## Gaga76

Kika, sretno  :Smile:  Najbitnija je upornost i zvanje centara...

----------


## martta

kika, dobrodošla!
sretno dalje!

----------


## kika_zd

Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## sandraks

sretno kika!

----------


## Davina

Sretno!

----------


## špelkica

Sretno!!!!

----------


## Anemona

Sretno!

----------


## mimi81

Sretno draga Kika!

----------


## kika_zd

Cure hvala na podršci   :Smile:  
Evo molbe su jučer poslane na 79 centara ... Dati cemo im malo vremena pa počinjemo zivkati.

----------


## Strašna

Sretno!

----------


## daani13

> Cure hvala na podršci   
> Evo molbe su jučer poslane na 79 centara ... Dati cemo im malo vremena pa počinjemo zivkati.



sretno kika zd,,,da se i ja priključim i ja sam danas poslala molbe pa ćemo vidjeti,,, :Very Happy:

----------


## kika_zd

Hvala daani13! Sretno i tebi, da brzo postaneš mama  :Smile: 
Mi u četvrtak navečer poslali molbe, a u ponedjeljak nas već zvali iz jednog centra da li smo zainteresirani za bracu i seku.
Ja od šoka nisam znala što bi rekla... nisan očekivala tako brzi poziv.
Odbili smo dječicu ( baš ružno zvuči ovo odbili  :Sad:  ) jer su stariji od nekih naših očekivanja, braco ima neke poteškoće ...
Nadam se da nam ljubazna teta iz centra neće staviti minus na našu molbu.

----------


## kika_zd

Bog cure! 
Evo mi dobili poziv na razgovor u jedan centar za jednu curicu!  :Very Happy: 
Moze li mi neko reci kako otprilike izgleda taj razgovor kad vas pozovu za konkretno dijete?! 
Pretpostavljam da su pozvana još bar dva para...

----------


## DeDada

Valjda će se javiti netko tko je to prošao, ja ti želim sreću!

----------


## Rebbeca

Razgovor uglavnom teče ugodno, kažu ti podatke o djetetu koje imaju, ti možeš pitati što te zanima... Razgovarate o situaciji ako dijete treba nekog određenog liječnika ili službu ( npr. logoped, defektolog... ), o ostatku obitelji, ma ništa strašno... Meni su oba razgovora ostala u lijepom sjećanju!
Nakon takvog razgovora za sina, za 3 dana smo išli po njega :Zaljubljen: , a nakon razgovora za kći, išli smo je upoznati! :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Razgovori su uglavnom ugodni, kako kaže Rebbeca, uglavnom smo mi ispričali svoju priču, predstavili se timu a onda su oni nama ispričali djetetovu priču u kratko, a ako se odluče za vas onda doznate sve. Neki centri kažu odmah cijelu priču. Puno sreće!

----------


## butterfly_

to je ugodan razgovor u kojemu vam oni kažu neke detalje o djetetu, a istovremeno i upoznavaju vas.
budite opušteni i veseli...
možda vam centar neće reci sve detalje o djetetu, ali slobodno pitajte sve što vas zanima. 

o samom centru ovisi koliko parova će pozvati na razgovor. možda će biti 10-tak parova, pa neki širi krug, pa uži krug.
možda ste već sad u užem krugu sa dva ili tri para..
a možda ste i jedini par... odnosno, vi ste prvi na listi, a ako baš ne udovoljite svim kriterijima - imaju neki back up.

mi smo u jednom centru bili u širem krugu, pa ušli u uži krug sa još tri para... tu nismo bili izabrani za roditelje...
a za nasu djevojcicu smo bili jedini kandidati. imali su naravno back up... ali ljepotica je smiješkom pokazala da joj se mi sviđamo!

slobodno ih pitaš kakav je postupak posvojenja kod njih, kako su to oni zamislili, kakva je praksa...

zelim vam srecu!
i javi se obavezno  :Smile:

----------


## kika_zd

Hvala vam na odgovorima! 
Razgovor imamo zakazan točno na moj rođendan, pa se nadam da ce biti sretan!  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Kika ima li novosti kod vas? Ste bili na razgovoru?

----------


## kika_zd

Bili smo na razgovoru. Naravno još ništa neznamo. 
Rekli su da imaju još parova s kojima moraju razgovarati... a mi se nadamo da ce bas nas izabrati  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Držim fige! :Joggler:

----------


## prpa

Sretno i da vam se što prije jave sa sretnim vijestima  :fige:

----------


## mimi81

Nadam se da će izabrati vas! Sretno!

----------


## daani13

> Nadam se da će izabrati vas! Sretno!


Držim vam fige,,mi smo u registru godinu dana,i u tom vremenu smo bili pozvani na  čak 3  razgovora u centrima ,,i uvijek je bilo nekoliko parova,i ni na jednom razgovoru nas nisu izabrali... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## martta

daani13, to onda nisu bila vaša djeca pa ne budi tužna. 
kada tvoje dijete bude spremno doći - vi ćete tada biti pozvani i izabrani  :Smile: 

kika_zd, kako si?

----------


## kika_zd

Na taj način i mi razmišljamo. Naravno da bi volili što prije postati roditelji, ako je to naše dijete će se sve lipo posložiti a ako nije nadam se da ce pronaci najbolju obitelj  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Bili smo na razgovoru. Naravno još ništa neznamo. 
> Rekli su da imaju još parova s kojima moraju razgovarati... a mi se nadamo da ce bas nas izabrati


ima li kakvih novosti? 
 :fige:

----------


## kika_zd

Jos cekamo...  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

jeste ih probali nazvati?
... ipak je prošlo više od dva tjedna...
 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## kika_zd

Rekli su nam da su zvali dosta parova na razgovor i da ce vjerovatno potrajati do mjesec dana dok obave razgovore sa svima i odluče 
tako da cu pricekati još bar ovaj tjedan da ih ne gnjavim  :Cool:

----------


## DeDada

Uf, nije vam lako! Bez obzira koliko parova bilo, držimo fige da baš vas odaberu!

----------


## martta

kika-zd, nazovi ti njih!
bar ćeš znati u kojoj je fazi. 
a i pokazati ćeš koliko ti je stalo!
ako ti je stalo upravo do tog djeteta što su vas zvali - zovi i sretno   :fige:

----------


## bubekica

jos nista?

----------


## bubekica

nisi nam se javila jako dugo, nadam se da je sve ok...

----------


## kika_zd

Bog cure, nikako da se ja javim  :Smile: 
Za ovu curicu, kako su nam rekli, izgleda još nisu izabrali posvojitelje. 
Mislim da od toga nema ništa...
U međuvremenu smo bili na razgovoru za dva brata i nisu nas izabrali  :Sad: 
Bili smo u užem krugu za još jednu curicu... ni oni nas nisu izabrali...  :Sad: 
Eto, tako blizu a tako daleko...

----------


## DeDada

Baš mi je žao što vas tako cimaju. Ponavljam se, al ne mogu shvatit taj okrutan način izbora. Nikako nije u interesu djeteta da čeka mjesec dana duže dok se oni premišljaju. Nije dijete nagrada na turniru pa tko zadnji opstane.

Kako bilo, dobro je što vas prepoznaju kao potencijalne roditelje. Bit će nešto, iznenadit će vas  :Smile:

----------


## ana-blizanci

držim fige da vas što prije nazovu sa lijepim vijestima  :Smile:   :Taps:

----------


## Truljo

kika_zd,

nema te već dugo, ima li kakvih novosti kod vas?
Samo ti želim reči da ne gubite nadu. 
Vidim da ste mladi par i da ste imali već par razgovora.
MŽ i ja smo napunili treču godinu čekanja, a prvi poziv na razgovor je uslijedi tek nakon 2 i po godine čekanja, pisanja zamolbi i zivkanja.

----------


## Truljo

kika_zd,

već te dugo nema ovdje. Ima li što nova?
Želim ti samo reči da ne gubite nadu. 
Vidim da ste mladi par i da ste već bili na par razgovora. Nije to malo.
MŽ i ja smo čekalice več pune 3 godine a prvi poziv na razgovor je usljedio tek nakon 2 i po godine.

Lijepo je što postojiš.

----------


## kika_zd

Truljo hvala na podršci  :Smile:  
Nisam se dugo javila ali ovdi je nekako sve utihnulo, kao da nikog nema... 
Evo mi smo u međuvremenu bili na još dva razgovora, nisu nas izabrali  :Sad:  
Tako blizu a tako daleko...

----------


## DeDada

Sigurno je ipak blizu. Budite uporni!

----------

